# For argyle sock fans only!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Easily the finest, most extensive and imaginative selection of summer argyles I have ever seen. But at $46 a pop, they will exist only in my dreams.

https://www.paulstuart.com/product_info.cfm?ProdID=3194&ProdCatId=1012&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

i was not able to open your site. check our forum member alex or bs website


----------



## hmmurdock (May 12, 2010)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are some great colors!!!

Andy B.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Those are gorgeous argyles. Just a bit pricey.


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome! I love a good pair of argyle socks! I need to expand my collection...but..must...resist...$46 pairs....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL...too pastel to please my eyes and too pricey to please my wallet! I prefer an argyle design that jumps out and grabs you by the ears saying, "look at me!"


----------



## Pappa (Dec 2, 2007)

*Look at These!!!*

Great selection! Price is nice as well.

Pappa
I Love Beer!!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Who said the economy is in decline? With sock prices like that its on the up and up if you ask me.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*A Few New Ones For Your Viewing*

*All Available in Mid-Calf and the ever-rarer OTC's

*

​
​
​

​


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> *All Available in Mid-Calf and the ever-rarer OTC's
> 
> *
> 
> ...


outstanding options!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Indeed! Mr Kabbaz, I see you have offerings in merino and cotton. What are the merits of both? Why might someone choose one over the other? And how does one become one of your leg models?


----------



## Percy Blakeney (Apr 17, 2011)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Indeed! Mr Kabbaz, I see you have offerings in merino and cotton. What are the merits of both? Why might someone choose one over the other? And how does one become one of your leg models?


I'm rather curious about this myself. I've read several discussions on the topic and it often boils down to which are warmer/cooler depending on what someone is looking for. However, there doesn't seem to be a clear consensus except that the wool socks are better for cold weather.

Some proponents of the merino wool claim that they are also better for warm weather because the wool wicks moisture away from the skin, while cotten absorbs and holds moisture in. I just received three pairs of OTC merino wool Pantherella argyles in some rather bold patterns (Aside: I love them. _Love_. Being new to all of this, and coming from a very utilitarian mindset with regard to clothes, this is quite unusual for me.) and as much as I look forward to wearing them I'm very skeptical about doing so in the warmer months. I'll try it, at least, but I have my doubts.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

magnificent, AK! On the cotton v. merino, and I've gotten both from AK, I'll say that both are wonderful, but cotton is a little easier to launder, because they can go through the dryer, while the wools hold their colors better over time, and stay a little softer, though that might not be true if I line dried the cottons..


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Sierra Trading Post has a whole bunch of Pantherella OTC and mid-calf argyles in merino wool and cotton on sale right now. 

Use coupon code: ALVMAY1 for 20% off; AVMAY1 for 25% off, if your order is over $125. These codes are good until June 1st.

Just got a new code for 30% off of $125 order, good for today only (5/20): SITEOFF511

With the codes, the cotton OTC argyles work out to be about $6.50/pair (not incl. shipping); the wool about $8.50. Also, just because they don't show pictures of all of the color combos in the cotton OTC doesn't mean they're not available - they are, and you have to picture them in your mind and/or find the pics elsewhere on another site. Great, great deal. I just ordered far too many of them, because I got jealous of Mac's photos of his 1,000 shell Aldens and his amazing OTC argyles!

Also, be sure to click through the Ask Andy link on the front page to support the site!

Cotton: 


Wool:


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you guys wear wool socks even in the summer?


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

To me it seems a shame to spend top dollar on argyles when the pattern stops above the ankle as on the Paul Stuarts. Down onto the foot as on AK's Marcolianis makes more sense.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Kurt N said:


> To me it seems a shame to spend top dollar on argyles when the pattern stops above the ankle as on the Paul Stuarts. Down onto the foot as on AK's Marcolianis makes more sense.


i agree with your comments


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^^

The precise reason why I have a drawer full of Marcoliani argyles and not a single Bresciani...


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Also worth a look, I guess:


Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Indeed! Mr Kabbaz, I see you have offerings in merino and cotton. What are the merits of both? Why might someone choose one over the other? And how does one become one of your leg models?


Last part first: Sorry to disappoint but the socks which are used for photographs then go into our testing cycle. We test a few socks from each new batch for a wide variety of quality control characteristics. You can see some of them .

Merino vs. Cotton: Let me begin by saying that I wear merino 9-10 months of the year depending upon temperature. While it is true that a merino sock is warmer, cotton does not - in common parlance - wick moisture. When cotton gets wet in a shoe, it tends to remain wet and hold the moisture against the foot. Merino does wick. Additionally, merino can hold up to 30% of its weight in water. When cotton gets wet it loses all cushioning ability and tends to feel a bit slimy. Wet merino retains its cushion and feel. Wet merino wool will still retain warmth even though wet. Thus in Winter the most important characteristic remains.

On truly warm days I'll switch to cotton but I tend to go to the other extreme. The thinnest (and softest) cotton socks we have are the Bresciani 100% Certified Sea Islands. The white gives a good idea of how thin:

​
The breathability of these is almost unparalleled with the exception of the Bresciani 100% silks. If you look at the red one you can see how sheer they are:

​


The Rambler said:


> magnificent, AK! On the cotton v. merino, and I've gotten both from AK, I'll say that both are wonderful, but cotton is a little easier to launder, because they can go through the dryer, while the wools hold their colors better over time, and stay a little softer, though that might not be true if I line dried the cottons..


A bit of a misconception. The heat of the dryer is just as destructive to the cotton socks as it is to the merinos. When you note that the merino stays softer, though you are correct, it is the dryer heat which is hardening the cottons. Here's what I do:

I wash all my socks (even cashmere) in the machine in *Cold* water. Cold water is the key. If soil remains, start the wash cycle, let the machine build up some suds, then turn it off. Allow the socks to soak in the sudsy water overnight and restart the machine in the morning.

Drying is simple. Before I leave for the shirt studio, I put all but the cashmeres in the dryer. I set it for *No Heat *and maximum time (2 hours on mine). Again, No Heat is key. When I return home, the socks are dry. On my way out the door, I drape the cashmeres over the back of the sofa. Likewise, when I return, they are dry.

Just as an indication, I get roughly 40-50 wearings from the cashmere and the merino. Cotton tends to become somewhat hard and brittle a bit sooner.



Kurt N said:


> To me it seems a shame to spend top dollar on argyles when the pattern stops above the ankle as on the Paul Stuarts. Down onto the foot as on AK's Marcolianis makes more sense.


 So ... where do you buy the transparent shoes? 



roman totale XVII said:


> ^^^^
> 
> The precise reason why I have a drawer full of Marcoliani argyles and not a single Bresciani...


Although I recognize that some appreciate the "pattern down to the toe" style, there are more important differences between the two which is why we offer both.

Massimiliano Bresciani and his family are natural fibre specialists. This is why the natural fibre content of their argyles is either 100% (cotton) or 90% (merino). The Gatti (Marcoliani) family, on the other hand, have as their expertise the more forgiving 'one-size' stretch sock.

There are also differences in their design preferences. Where Massimiliano's designs tend toward bolder, almost "British" color combinations, Erminia Gatti works more in a "Milanese" color palette.

We feel that by offering both, we pretty much have the entire gamut of preferences available.

Now ... back to that Leg Model thing ... these are our exclusive 100% Silk thigh-highs just in from Bresciani.

If you can do better, please send photos. :devil:


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

maximar said:


> Do you guys wear wool socks even in the summer?


Interesting thread. I try to plan trips to New York around Paul Stuart's sale, solely to get first dibs on the otc argyles when they go on sale. I buy as many of the merino as I can find in the darker colors. They are about $27 on sale, and I wear them all year round. They are truly a guilty pleasure, less so for the price of the socks than for the crazy excuses I make to get to 45th and Madison early in the sale. Even though you can now shop the PS sale online, it's just not the same when buying argyles. You got to see them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

I wear wool socks throughout the year. Even while jogging in Puerto Rico at the height of summer, I find wool socks more comfortable than cotton. 

In addition to the benefits described by others, I also find they stink less at the end of the day than cotton socks.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Phenom said:


> I wear wool socks throughout the year. Even while jogging in Puerto Rico at the height of summer, I find wool socks more comfortable than cotton.
> 
> In addition to the benefits described by others, I also find they stink less at the end of the day than cotton socks.


Absolutely true. It has to do with the wicking properties of the wool.


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

Waiting patiently for the Paul Stuart sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niv (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the Paul Stuart wool OTC argyles. The best part is that they come in large sizes.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I just wait for AK's subscriber sale. I figure that whatever he puts into the grab bag will make me happy and the discount makes me even happier.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Oldsarge, I'm not familiar with the AK's subscriber sale, would you care to enlighten me? I _love_ all of the socks in this post so far.


----------



## vestis virum facit (Oct 16, 2011)

I am also interested in hearing about the AK subscriber sale!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Click on the banner, sign up for email. That's all it takes . . . along with amazing willpower to not blow the mortgage on what you see on the site!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## vestis virum facit (Oct 16, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Click on the banner, sign up for email. That's all it takes . . . along with amazing willpower to not blow the mortgage on what you see on the site!


Thank you!

Is it ever appropriate to wear argyle socks with a suit? It seems they might pair better with odd coats and country wear, no?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

vestis virum facit said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it ever appropriate to wear argyle socks with a suit? It seems they might pair better with odd coats and country wear, no?


i wear argyle socks with a suit and tie


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

mcarthur said:


> i wear argyle socks with a suit and tie


I haven't ever worn them with a _suit_ and tie but I happily wear them with a tweed jacket and a tie.


----------



## vestis virum facit (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Pappa (Dec 2, 2007)

where is the Banner?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Go to the Recommended Merchants section of this site.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Phenom said:


> I wear wool socks throughout the year. Even while jogging in Puerto Rico at the height of summer, I find wool socks more comfortable than cotton.
> 
> In addition to the benefits described by others, I also find they stink less at the end of the day than cotton socks.


I'm with you. I no longer wear cotton socks except a few leftover pair.

At outdoor sports stores like REI you'll see that wool is "in," especially for socks; but also for long underwear, cycling jerseys, etc. Even companies that pioneered high tech synthetics are now touting wool as superior.

Wool does seem to have a magical "no stink" quality, especially compared to synthetics.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Swung by Uniqlo today to grab a new OCBD (HIGHLY recommend them even though they're made in China. The oxford cotton feels bulletproof) and saw a sale for 3 pairs of argyles for $10. Grabbed some, brought them home and










Pattern stops at the ankle. Grrr. Nice color selections, however.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani cashmere argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani cashmere


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Go to the Recommended Merchants section of this site.


I appreciate that you're only trying to be helpful. That being said I have been to the recommended Merchants section and looked under "Clothing Merchants" and I cannot find anything about a company named "AK"

Wouldn't it just be easier to state the entire name of the company, (unless it's truly called just plain old "AK?")

Perhaps a link or a phone number? That would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think he's referring to Alex Kabbaz.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Much thanks.

I know, it would have been too difficult to write it out.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, don't give Oldsarge too much crap! He's actually a pretty cool guy. 

AK was commonly used to refer to Alex Kabbaz when he was active on this forum and thus he assumed (falsely it seems) that everyone knew that as much as what an "OCBD" is. Where he went, nobody knows (obviously not on tech support anymore since Andy's been referring to his "team"), but I still see his advertising here and there.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

No doubt OldSarge is a pretty cool guy. I don't think my comments were too much, perhaps just enough. To be right honest abbreviations, especially internet abbreviations, are a pet peeve of mine. 

When discussing a deal to be had links, full names, and even phone numbers are greatly appreciated. This is no dig on OldSarge.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, my mistake. I had assumed it was given the lack of emoticon.


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

So, Paul Stuart's began their "special sale" last Wednesday. I went online that evening and saw two colors of merino over the calf argyles and immediately ordered two of each. Went to bed, feeling pretty good since retail was $55 and I scored for $35. But, the next morning an email was waiting telling me that the socks were "unavailable". But, she said, they had plenty of options in the store. WRONG! I was there at store opening Saturday. There was nothing even remotely close to what I tried to order in the sale bin. But, there were socks just like I had ordered in the regular $55 section. I surmise that they made an error in putting the socks up their site and when I ordered (perhaps along with a few others), took them down. By the way, there was virtually nothing else on sale worth buying, although I did pick up a plaid driving cap and a cashmere mock turtle at about a third off.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TheBigOne said:


> So, Paul Stuart's began their "special sale" last Wednesday. I went online that evening and saw two colors of merino over the calf argyles and immediately ordered two of each. Went to bed, feeling pretty good since retail was $55 and I scored for $35. But, the next morning an email was waiting telling me that the socks were "unavailable". But, she said, they had plenty of options in the store. WRONG! I was there at store opening Saturday. There was nothing even remotely close to what I tried to order in the sale bin. But, there were socks just like I had ordered in the regular $55 section. I surmise that they made an error in putting the socks up their site and when I ordered (perhaps along with a few others), took them down. By the way, there was virtually nothing else on sale worth buying, although I did pick up a plaid driving cap and a cashmere mock turtle at about a third off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul Stuart sales have traditionally been a so-so event. Unfortunately there is too much of the items that don't sell well at all (weird pattern ties and the like). But I have been able to pick up a nice suit or shirt in the past. You just have to be alert for the diamond in the rough.

But getting back to argyle socks :icon_cheers:, I have been able to stock the cupboard in autumn with some decent wool over-the-calf selections from Brooks. Nice colors in a quite serviceable merino wool at a reasonable price when you buy a few. On casual fridays at work I am almost always sporting a pair. My co-workers actually check to make sure.

And love all those pictures...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

KenR said:


> Paul Stuart sales have traditionally been a so-so event. Unfortunately there is too much of the items that don't sell well at all (weird pattern ties and the like). But I have been able to pick up a nice suit or shirt in the past. You just have to be alert for the diamond in the rough.
> 
> But getting back to argyle socks :icon_cheers:, I have been able to stock the cupboard in autumn with some decent wool over-the-calf selections from Brooks. Nice colors in a quite serviceable merino wool at a reasonable price when you buy a few. On casual fridays at work I am almost always sporting a pair. My co-workers actually check to make sure.
> 
> And love all those pictures...


the best place to get argyles is our own Alex. website-customshirt1.com


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 cap toe boot
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## gyasih (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice to see you on this side Unc, looking good.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

gyasih said:


> Nice to see you on this side Unc, looking good.


nephew,
thank you
glad to see you posting


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

received these as a gift over the holiday's they are mid-calf and really bright. This is the first time I am wearing them, and can not decide if they are okay, or if I hate them. Maybe not a great idea to wear with loafers (I work from home, and have not been outside with them yet) what are your thought's on these what would they work with?


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

I like 'em.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 lhs
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey lhs
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mcarthur, I'd love to know what brand all those shoes are too! They are awesome!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar lhs
bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello lhs
bsw wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> the best place to get argyles is our own Alex. website-customshirt1.com


I finally followed this advice. Will let you know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Because it's been a couple years since a photo was posted (and because my timing is way too coincidental), RL argyles and Cole Haan bits:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Because it's been a couple years since a photo was posted (and because my timing is way too coincidental), RL argyles and Cole Haan bits:


nephew,
looking good


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dark brown wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------

